
Windows 10 Embracing Silicon Innovation - TranceMan
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/01/15/windows-10-embracing-silicon-innovation/#FLIYr7kdbpm8CgCQ.97
======
TranceMan
Commentary here: [http://www.pcworld.com/article/3112663/software/microsoft-
ma...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/3112663/software/microsoft-made-em-do-
it-the-latest-kaby-lake-zen-chips-will-support-only-windows-10.html)

------
mtgx
That's one way of saying you're dropping support for previous chips. Why can't
Microsoft "embrace silicon innovation" _and_ support older chips?

With windows 7, I get it, they've already said they stopped doing "feature
updates" for it, although I'm not sure ensuring your OS "works" with the newer
chips would constitute a "feature." However, Windows 8 is supposed to get
feature updates for quite a while longer, so other than an arbitrary decision
from Microsoft so it can more forcefully push Windows 10 on the market,
there's no good reason for windows 8 to not work on the newer chips.

